

Ask HN: Looking for ideas - johandt

Hi,<p>My question is: Where&#x2F;how will I come by great ideas (or even okay ideas)?<p>I have the technical skills to make any idea happen, however I feel like every time I start thinking of ideas, I hit blank (I call this programmers block).<p>I read that I need to meet with people who have different backgrounds or in completely different work spaces, as they see things very different than we(developers) see.<p>I would love to meet up with total strangers, with good intents of course, I just don&#x27;t know where to find said people.
======
munrocape
This truly is the thousand/million/billion(?) dollar question. If you figure
it out, be sure to write a follow up post.

Look around your local area for meetups for a language you enjoy, interact and
participate with the Open Source community if that is not possible, and
paradoxically the harder you try to think of the Next Big Thing the harder
time your brain will have. Start off first by building something you think is
cool and not necessarily a great idea.

~~~
johandt
I am not looking for the next best thing, just something fun and exciting,
that can bring in an extra revenue stream.

~~~
munrocape
Then research any startup incubators. There are ones specifically in Toronto,
for example, that server to pair teams with their missing link whether that is
design, programming a backend, or building a MVP, or brainstorming ideas.
Placing yourself in situations like this will not guarantee success but will
increase the associated probabilities.

------
amac
Move to a city with a concentration of people in the Industry you want to work
in i.e Silicon Valley for Technology, New York for Finance , Paris for Fashion
etc. Whilst it doesn't guarantee success, it will increase your odds. Remember
whatever idea you come up with doesn't really matter, what matters is
execution.

~~~
johandt
Moving seems a bit impractical just for an idea. But I do hear where you come
from, when you say surrounding myself with people of an industry I have an
interest in.

~~~
alouanchi
Hi, maybe here is your idea. Build something to connect people to share their
thought and to help each other to come up or to make partnership to start
something interesting.

------
bdcravens
Find an area in your city where there's a bunch of businesses. Pop your head
in. Ask questions.

Look up patio11's story of how he created Appointment Reminder. Pretty much
what he did.

